# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կուրսերա

## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծանո՞թ եք կուրսերային: Էս կայքը հնարավորություն ա տալիս հեղինակավոր համալսարանների դասընթացներ անցնել անվճար ու օնլայն: Ես հիմա ստատիստիկա եմ անցնում, ահագին հետաքրքիր ա: Մեկն էլ գտել եմ, գրանցվել եմ: Կարծում եմ՝ ընթերցասեր ակումբցիներին էլ կհետաքրքրի: Էս ա, նայեք ու միացեք: Հավես կլինի իրար հետ «դասի գնալը»:

----------

Arpine (11.05.2013), ars83 (06.08.2013), Claudia Mori (25.04.2013), E-la Via (04.08.2013), Enna Adoly (01.07.2014), Freeman (27.04.2013), ivy (25.04.2013), Jarre (25.04.2013), keyboard (06.07.2013), Moonwalker (25.04.2013), Norton (14.10.2013), Ripsim (03.05.2013), Sagittarius (25.04.2013), Valentina (27.04.2013), Yevuk (09.11.2015), Լեդի Վարդ (25.04.2013), Հայկօ (25.04.2013), Նիկեա (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (25.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (25.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր իմ անգլերենի ,,չեղածն էլ մոռացած,,-ով կձգեմ, թե անպայման գերազանց իմացություն ա պե՞տք... Էսպես ասեմ, եթե ֆիլմ եմ նայում, հասկանում եմ, սա էլ կկարողանամ հասկանաալ, թե բառապաշարն ավելի բարդ է

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր իմ անգլերենի ,,չեղածն էլ մոռացած,,-ով կձգեմ, թե անպայման գերազանց իմացություն ա պե՞տք... Էսպես ասեմ, եթե ֆիլմ եմ նայում, հասկանում եմ, սա էլ կկարողանամ հասկանաալ, թե բառապաշարն ավելի բարդ է


Կարաս գրանցվես ու փորձես: Եթե չստացվի, ցանկացած պահի կարաս դուրս գաս:

----------


## ivy

Մի անգամ արդեն գրել եմ դրա մասին, բայց լավ էր, որ մի հատ էլ հիշեցրեցիր  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (25.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Մերսի Բյուր ջան, Այվի ջան, ֆանտազիին միացա, երևի Բյուրին ուշ կլինի սոցոլոգիայով միանալը, բայց հաջորդ կուրսին կմասնակցեմ, սոցիոլոգ ավելի շատ եմ աշխատել, քան իրավաբան  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Coursera-ով սկսել էի entrepreneurship-ի մասին դասընթաց անցնել, բայց ժամանակի սղության պատճառով կիսատ թողեցի: Corporate Finance-ի քննությանս էլ Coursera-ով եմ պարապել  :Smile:  

Հիմա սպասում եմ մի քիչ դասերս թեթևանան, որովհետև լիքը լավ կուրսեր կան մեջը  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013), ivy (25.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մերսի Բյուր ջան, Այվի ջան, ֆանտազիին միացա, երևի Բյուրին ուշ կլինի *սոցոլոգիայով* միանալը, բայց հաջորդ կուրսին կմասնակցեմ, սոցիոլոգ ավելի շատ եմ աշխատել, քան իրավաբան


ստատիստիկա  :Angry2: 




> Coursera-ով սկսել էի entrepreneurship-ի մասին դասընթաց անցնել, բայց ժամանակի սղության պատճառով կիսատ թողեցի: Corporate Finance-ի քննությանս էլ Coursera-ով եմ պարապել  
> 
> Հիմա սպասում եմ մի քիչ դասերս թեթևանան, որովհետև լիքը լավ կուրսեր կան մեջը


Հա, ես տենց բժշկական նեյրոգիտությունը կիսատ թողեցի: Ծանրաբեռնվածությունն ահավոր շատ էր էղած դասերիս ու արդեն ընթացքի մեջ ստատիստիկայի կուրսի հետ:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի անգամ արդեն գրել եմ դրա մասին, բայց լավ էր, որ մի հատ էլ հիշեցրեցիր


Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ ակումբում կուրսերա փնտրեցի, ինչու էդ թեման բերեց  :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

> ստատիստիկա


Ա՜, լավ, թող լինի վիճակագրություն, մեկ ա սոցոլոգիայի մաս է կազմում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ա՜, լավ, թող լինի վիճակագրություն, մեկ ա սոցոլոգիայի մաս է կազմում


մաթեմատիկայի  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

> մաթեմատիկայի


Ջղայինս, սոցոլոգիայի մեջ կիրառվում է ստատիստիկա, թերևս ամենաշատն է կիրառվում հնարավոր բոլոր մյուս բաղադրատարրերից  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ջղայինս, սոցոլոգիայի մեջ կիրառվում է ստատիստիկա, թերևս ամենաշատն է կիրառվում հնարավոր բոլոր մյուս բաղադրատարրերից


ինչպես և բժշկության, տնտեսագիտության, անգամ լեզվաբանության մեջ և ընդհանրապես ցանկացած գիտական հետազոտություն անելիս  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Երկու կուրսի համար գրանցվել եմ, տեսնենք ոնց կացնի:
Մեկը գրելու հետ է կապված, ոնց լավացնել գրելու տեխնիկան, մյուսը՝ մանկական սննդի. մեկ էլ տեսար նոր գաղափարներ լինեն պստոյի համար համով բաներ սարքելու  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկու կուրսի համար գրանցվել եմ, տեսնենք ոնց կացնի:
> Մեկը գրելու հետ է կապված, ոնց լավացնել գրելու տեխնիկան, մյուսը՝ մանկական սննդի. մեկ էլ տեսար նոր գաղափարներ լինեն պստոյի համար համով բաներ սարքելու


աաաա, գրելունը ո՞րն ա: ես ինչքան ման էկա, տենց բան չգտա (բացի չափածոյից):

----------


## Ուլուանա

> աաաա, գրելունը ո՞րն ա: ես ինչքան ման էկա, տենց բան չգտա (բացի չափածոյից):


Ես էլ եմ նայել կուրսերը, երկու կուրս եմ գտել գրելու հետ կապված.

Writing II: Rhetorical Composing
Crafting an Effective Writer: Tools of the Trade

----------


## ivy

> աաաա, գրելունը ո՞րն ա: ես ինչքան ման էկա, տենց բան չգտա (բացի չափածոյից):


Էս մեկն եմ վերցրել.

Crafting an Effective Writer

Բայց հետո նայեցի, էդքան էլ իմ ուզածը չէր, բավական ձանձրալի բան է ոնց որ թե: Դեռ սկզբում կնայեմ, եթե դուրս չգա, չեմ մասնակցի:

----------


## ivy

Մեկ էլ էս երկու կուրսերն եմ ընտրել, երկրորդը նոր ընտրեցի.

Child Nutrition and Cooking

Nutrition for Health Promotion and Disease Prevention

----------

E-la Via (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ահ, լավ, երկուսն էլ creative writing չեն  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Ահ, լավ, երկուսն էլ creative writing չեն


Հա, creative չկա: Ընթացքում կհետևեմ, մեկ էլ տեսար դեռ լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, creative չկա: Ընթացքում կհետևեմ, մեկ էլ տեսար դեռ լինի:


Մի հատ էղել ա, բայց պոեզիա գրելու մասին էր  :Jpit:  ախպերս հետևել ա դրան, վերջում մի ախմախ բանաստեղծություն էր գրել:

----------

ivy (27.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Մի հատ էղել ա, բայց պոեզիա գրելու մասին էր  *ախպերս հետևել ա դրան, վերջում մի ախմախ բանաստեղծություն էր գրել*:


Լավն էր  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էս միջոցառման անունը լավն ա բայց... անտեղյակ մեկը որ հարցնի՝ էս ի՞նչ ա, կարելի ա ասել՝ հեչ, կուրսեր ա  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (03.07.2013), Ուլուանա (27.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Կարգին բան ա ոնց որ: 

Introduction to Data Science- սա եմ սկսել. երևի CVիս մեջ մի երկու բան ավելացնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

An Introduction to Operations Management by Christian Terwiesch

Ընդամենը մի շաբաթ առաջ համալսարանում Sustainable Operations Management-ի կուրսը վերջացրինք ու պրոֆեսորը խորհուրդ տվեց Terwiesch-ի գիրքը կարդալ: Կարդալու տեղը միանգամից դասախոսությունը կլսեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Ripsim (03.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրականության սիրահարներ, մի հատ էլ հավես բան գտա, բայց օրերը դեռ հայտնի չեն  :Jpit: 
The Fiction of Relationship

----------


## Շինարար

Երկու հետաքրքիր կուրս էլ ես պեղեցի, գրանցվեցի, մերսի, ժող ջան:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկու հետաքրքիր կուրս էլ ես պեղեցի, գրանցվեցի, մերսի, ժող ջան:


Որո՞նք:  :Jpit:  Բա կիսվի: Սրա՞ն էլ ես մասնակցելու

----------


## Շինարար

> Որո՞նք:  Բա կիսվի: Սրա՞ն էլ ես մասնակցելու


Latin American Culture

Constitutional Struggles in the Muslim World

Չէ, ճիշտն ասած` ֆենթըզի բավարար չափով կարդացած չեմ, որ էդ դասընթացը կարողանամ ընկալել ու ինձ հետաքրքիր լինի: Մի բան ասի, պետք ա կարողանամ չէ՞ իմ կարդացածում օրինակներ տեսնել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Latin American Culture
> 
> Constitutional Struggles in the Muslim World
> 
> Չէ, ճիշտն ասած` ֆենթըզի բավարար չափով կարդացած եմ, որ էդ դասընթացը կարողանամ ընկալել ու ինձ հետաքրքիր լինի: Մի բան ասի, պետք ա կարողանամ չէ՞ իմ կարդացածում օրինակներ տեսնել:


Դե ֆենթըզին դրած գռռցնում եմ  :Jpit:  քեզ թվում ա՝ ես կարդացե՞լ եմ սաղ:

----------

Շինարար (11.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե ֆենթըզին դրած գռռցնում եմ  քեզ թվում ա՝ ես կարդացե՞լ եմ սաղ:


Դե չհետաքրքրեց, էն վերևի դրածդ լինկն էլ նայեցի, էլի չհետաքրքրեց: Դե ընտրելիս ես ինձ համար մոտավորապես պատկերացրել եմ, թե ինչ են ասելու` ըստ դասընթացի բնութագրերի, այսինքն` արդեն նախօրոք երևակայում եմ, թե գիտեմ  :Jpit:  Մենակ էդ երկուսը առայժմ հետաքրքրեցին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե չհետաքրքրեց, էն վերևի դրածդ լինկն էլ նայեցի, էլի չհետաքրքրեց: Դե ընտրելիս ես ինձ համար մոտավորապես պատկերացրել եմ, թե ինչ են ասելու` ըստ դասընթացի բնութագրերի, այսինքն` արդեն նախօրոք երևակայում եմ, թե գիտեմ  Մենակ էդ երկուսը առայժմ հետաքրքրեցին:


Երևակայի, երևակայի  :Jpit:  օրինակ ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա, թե Գրիմ եղբայրների հեքիաթները ոնց ա կապելու մարդկային ուղեղի հետ:  :Jpit: 

Լատինաամերիկյանն ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց, բայց ժամանակ չկա:

----------

Շինարար (11.05.2013)

----------


## ivy

Իմ կուրսերից մեկն էլ արդեն սկսվել է, երեկ էլ տնայինս եմ արել, ուղարկել: Հուսով եմ՝ լավ գնահատական կստանամ  :Smile: 

Stuffed.jpg

----------

AniwaR (27.05.2013), Enna Adoly (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կուրսերից մեկն էլ արդեն սկսվել է, երեկ էլ տնայինս եմ արել, ուղարկել: Հուսով եմ՝ լավ գնահատական կստանամ 
> 
> Stuffed.jpg


Վախ, լցոնած բիբար  :Love:

----------


## ivy

> Վախ, լցոնած բիբար


Ոսպով ապուրն էլ հետը՝ նույն կաթսայի մեջ եփած  :Nyam:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նավսյակի էկա մի հատ էլ էս դասընթացը ռեկլամ անելու: Էսօր ներածական վիդեոները դրել էին, սաղ նայեցի: Շա՜տ հետաքրքիր ա լինելու, շա՜տ: Ու եթե կան մարդիկ, որ ուզում են նաև իրենց (ակադեմիական) գրելը լավացնել, էս կուրսը շատ հարմար ա: Ինչ-որ աբստրակտ բաների վրա չես սովորում, այլ հենց քո կարդացած գրքերի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն էս կուրսերայի դասընթացները բոցեր էլ են անում  :Jpit: 

Էսօր վերջացրեցի ստատիստիկայի կուրսը (հույս ունեմ՛ բարով-խերով): Ամենավերջին վիդեոն լեկցիա չէր, դասախոսներից մեկը երգում էր, ու երգը լրիվ ստատիստիկայի կուրսի մասին էր: Ծիծաղից թուլացել էի: Ասածս ինչ ա. արժե մինչև վերջ ձգել սենց բոցերի համար:

----------

Alphaone (03.07.2013), AniwaR (27.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, այ Ռիփ, ստե՞ղ ես, մի հատ արի արտահայտվի  :Jpit:  Բացի էդ խոհարարական կուրսերից, ինչ-որ գրելու բան-ման էիր գրանցվել: Ո՞նց էղավ դա: Մեկ էլ էդ խոհարարականն ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա խլում: Ռեալ ինչքան, ոչ թե էն, ինչ գրած ա իրանց էջում (իսկ դա հաճախ սուտ ա):

----------


## Alphaone

> Ուրեմն էս կուրսերայի դասընթացները բոցեր էլ են անում 
> 
> Էսօր վերջացրեցի ստատիստիկայի կուրսը (հույս ունեմ՛ բարով-խերով): Ամենավերջին վիդեոն լեկցիա չէր, դասախոսներից մեկը երգում էր, ու երգը լրիվ ստատիստիկայի կուրսի մասին էր: Ծիծաղից թուլացել էի: Ասածս ինչ ա. արժե մինչև վերջ ձգել սենց բոցերի համար:


Բյուր, իսկ ես Կուրսերայի պատճառով ծանր տրաուր եմ տանում, անիծյալ վիվա սելը մեր մարզում ի-նետ աշխատանքներ էր տանում, կապը անընդհատ կորում էր, կեսից ռելոադ անել չէր լինում, հասցնում էր կաթվածի, ստիպված հետաձգեցի մինչև ավելի լավ ի-նետի, լավ նորություն էլ ունեմ, Էրիկն էնքան պարզ էր խոսում, 100 տոկոս հասկանում էի, ինչ բառ էլ որ չէի հասկանում, գոնե հասկանում էի, թե ոնց ա գրվում, թարգմանում էի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իսկ ես Կուրսերայի պատճառով ծանր տրաուր եմ տանում, անիծյալ վիվա սելը մեր մարզում ի-նետ աշխատանքներ էր տանում, կապը անընդհատ կորում էր, կեսից ռելոադ անել չէր լինում, հասցնում էր կաթվածի, ստիպված հետաձգեցի մինչև ավելի լավ ի-նետի, լավ նորություն էլ ունեմ, Էրիկն էնքան պարզ էր խոսում, 100 տոկոս հասկանում էի, ինչ բառ էլ որ չէի հասկանում, գոնե հասկանում էի, թե ոնց ա գրվում, թարգմանում էի


Ալֆ, կարաս վիդեոները քաշես կոմպիդ մեջ, առանց ինտերնետի քաշես: 
Հա, ահագին հետաքրքիր ա էդ կուրսը, չնայած շատ բաների հետ համաձայն չեմ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ մի քիչ շատ ա Ֆրեյդություն անում: Այ Դրակուլայի վերլուծությունը կայֆ էր: Իսկ էսսեները գրու՞մ ես:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, այ Ռիփ, ստե՞ղ ես, մի հատ արի արտահայտվի  Բացի էդ խոհարարական կուրսերից, ինչ-որ գրելու բան-ման էիր գրանցվել: Ո՞նց էղավ դա: Մեկ էլ էդ խոհարարականն ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա խլում: Ռեալ ինչքան, ոչ թե էն, ինչ գրած ա իրանց էջում (իսկ դա հաճախ սուտ ա):


Մինչև հիմա մենակ մի կուրսի եմ նորմալ մասնակցել. չեմ հասցնում:
Մնացածներին գրանցվում եմ ու երբ ժամանակ եմ գտնում, ուղղակի դասախոսություններն եմ նայում, էն էլ ընտրովի. ոչ մի տնային, ոչ մի բան:
Էդ մի կուրսը, որին մասնակցել եմ, օրը մեջ մի երկու ժամ խլում էր:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.07.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, կարաս վիդեոները քաշես կոմպիդ մեջ, առանց ինտերնետի քաշես: 
> Հա, ահագին հետաքրքիր ա էդ կուրսը, չնայած շատ բաների հետ համաձայն չեմ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ մի քիչ շատ ա Ֆրեյդություն անում: Այ Դրակուլայի վերլուծությունը կայֆ էր: Իսկ էսսեները գրու՞մ ես:


Բյուր, մենակ սկիզբը նայեցի, ներածական մասը, առանց չափազանցնելու 10 օր օրը մի քանի անգամ կիսատ-կիաստ լոադինգ անելով, կատաղեցի, թողեցի կիսատ, էսսեների չեմ էլ հասել, որ գրեմ  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մինչև հիմա մենակ մի կուրսի եմ նորմալ մասնակցել. չեմ հասցնում:
> Մնացածներին գրանցվում եմ ու երբ ժամանակ եմ գտնում, ուղղակի դասախոսություններն եմ նայում, էն էլ ընտրովի. ոչ մի տնային, ոչ մի բան:
> Էդ մի կուրսը, որին մասնակցել եմ, օրը մեջ մի երկու ժամ խլում էր:


Հա, կա տենց բան, ես էլ չեմ կարում մեկից ավել միաժամանակ  :Sad:  
Մմմմ, փաստորեն աշխատատար ա, աչքիս դա էլ թողնեմ հետոյի:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, կա տենց բան, ես էլ չեմ կարում մեկից ավել միաժամանակ  
> Մմմմ, փաստորեն աշխատատար ա, աչքիս դա էլ թողնեմ հետոյի:


Բյուր, նկատի ունեի՝ Կուրսերայում մինչև հիմա ընդհանրապես մի կուրսի եմ մասնակցել, ոչ թե կոնկրետ գրելու վերաբերյալ մի կուրսի:
Իմ մասնակցած կուրսը էն էր, որ ուտելիքներ էի սարքում՝ որպես տնայիններ:
Իսկ գրելու հետ կապված կուրսին ոնց գրանցվեցի, էդպես էլ մնաց, սկի չեմ էլ նայել՝ ինչի մասին էր...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, նկատի ունեի՝ Կուրսերայում մինչև հիմա ընդհանրապես մի կուրսի եմ մասնակցել, ոչ թե կոնկրետ գրելու վերաբերյալ մի կուրսի:
> Իմ մասնակցած կուրսը էն էր, որ ուտելիքներ էի սարքում՝ որպես տնայիններ:
> Իսկ գրելու հետ կապված կուրսին ոնց գրանցվեցի, էդպես էլ մնաց, սկի չեմ էլ նայել՝ ինչի մասին էր...


Հա, հասկացա, որ ասածդ ուտելիքների մասին ա: Ես ընդհանրապես, անկախ թեմայից նկատի ունեի, որ միաժամանակ մեկից շատ չեմ ձգում: Ստատիստիկան ու նեյրոգիտությունն իրար հետ սկսեցի, բայց մեկը թողեցի: Էս սայ-ֆայ-ֆենթըզիի հետ էլ արանքում հոգեկան հիվանդությունների հետ կապված մեկը սկսեցի, էլի թողեցի:

----------


## E-la Via

Ես էլ գրանցվել էի *Sustainability of Food Systems: A Global Life Cycle Perspective*  կուրսին: Մի շաբաթից ավարտում եմ: Իմ թույլ անգլերենով շաբաթական մի վեց ժամ էր տևում նյութերի հետ ծանոթանալը, հանձնարարություններն անելը: Ընդհանուր թեմային ծանոթ լինելու պատճառով շատ նոր ինֆորմացիա չստացա, թեկուզև մի քանի անհրաժեշտ բան թե սովորեցի, թե աչքիս տակ առա, որ հետո ավելի խորն ուսումնասիրեմ:

Բյուրակն, քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն: Էս թեման բացած չլինեիր, երևի էս ամառ օրով  շաբաթական էդ վեց ժամերն անիմաստ անցկացրած լինեի  :Smile: :

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սեպտեմբերից History of Rock Music 1-ն եմ սկսում  :Smile:  Ո՞վ ա գալիս:

----------


## Freeman

Մի քանի կուրսի գրանցվել եմ, սեպտեմբերին են սկսվում, հուսով եմ անգլերենս կբավականացնի:

----------

Դատարկություն (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քանի կուրսի գրանցվել եմ, սեպտեմբերին են սկսվում, հուսով եմ անգլերենս կբավականացնի:


Անգլերենդ՝ հավանաբար, ժամանակդ՝ չգիտեմ  :Jpit: 

Իմ փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ մեկից ավելի կուրսի ամբողջապես մասնակցել հնարավոր չի (այսինքն, սաղ առաջադրանքներն անել, վիդեոները նայել, քննարկումներին մասնակցել):  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2013)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ես էլ հիմա երեք կուրս եմ անցնում Կուրսերայում:
1. Introduction to Mathematical Philosophy - որը դուրս չի գալիս ու ինձ թվումա շուտով կթողնեմ,
2. Virology I, How Viruses Work - դեռ թեթև կուրս ա, որոշ բաներ կրկնում եմ, որոշ բաներ սովորում, ընթացքում երևի ավելի կբարդանա, մասնագիտական առումներով էլ պետք ա,
3. Social Psychology - հավես կուրս ա, մի քիչ ծանր ու նյութերը շատ, բայց ես շատ եմ հավանում:

Ու նաև գրանցվել եմ 2 կուրսերի, որոնք սկսվելու են 2 ամսից՝ Network Analysis in Systems Biology ու Mathematical Biostatistics Boot Camp 1

Ռոքի կուրսն էլ ուզում եմ, տեսնեմ կհարմարացնե՞մ գամ  :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (01.07.2014), Freeman (04.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռոքի կուրսը ոնց որ ծանր չի, ասում ա՝ շաբաթը չորս ժամ զբաղվածություն, չնայած իրանց ասածներին հավատալ չի լինի: Էս գրականության կուրսն էլ իբր պիտի ծանր չլիներ, բայց ոնց հասկացա իրանց հաշվարկների մեջ մենակ էսսե գրել ու վիդեո նայելն էին ընդգրկել, չէին հաշվել, որ դեռ մի հատ էլ շաբաթը 300-400 էջանոց գիրք պիտի կարդաս:

----------

Դատարկություն (04.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> 2. Virology I, How Viruses Work - դեռ թեթև կուրս ա, որոշ բաներ կրկնում եմ, որոշ բաներ սովորում, ընթացքում երևի ավելի կբարդանա, մասնագիտական առումներով էլ պետք ա,
> 3. Social Psychology - հավես կուրս ա, մի քիչ ծանր ու նյութերը շատ, բայց ես շատ եմ հավանում:
> 
> Ու նաև գրանցվել եմ 2 կուրսերի, որոնք սկսվելու են 2 ամսից՝ Network Analysis in Systems Biology ու Mathematical Biostatistics Boot Camp 1
> 
> Ռոքի կուրսն էլ ուզում եմ, տեսնեմ կհարմարացնե՞մ գամ


Վիրալոգիան աչքովս ընկավ, ուզում էի գրանցվեի, մտածեցի նոր բան չի լինի, բայց աչքիս գրանցվեմ, դառնանք համակուրսեցի  :Jpit:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ռոքի կուրսը ոնց որ ծանր չի, ասում ա՝ շաբաթը չորս ժամ զբաղվածություն, չնայած իրանց ասածներին հավատալ չի լինի: Էս գրականության կուրսն էլ իբր պիտի ծանր չլիներ, բայց ոնց հասկացա իրանց հաշվարկների մեջ մենակ էսսե գրել ու վիդեո նայելն էին ընդգրկել, չէին հաշվել, որ դեռ մի հատ էլ շաբաթը 300-400 էջանոց գիրք պիտի կարդաս:


Դրա համար էլ ես էդ գրականության կուրսերից վախենում եմ  :Jpit:  Փաստորեն, ռոքում բացի վիդեոները նայելուց, պետք է երաժշտություն լսել ու խորհուրդ է տրվում գիրքը կարդալ: Ինձ թվումա, թեթև կլինի էլի, մնումա բոլորն իրար չխառնեմ:



> Վիրալոգիան աչքովս ընկավ, ուզում էի գրանցվեի, մտածեցի նոր բան չի լինի, բայց աչքիս գրանցվեմ, դառնանք համակուրսեցի


Ռուբ, ընդհանուր մակարդակով նոր բան իմ համար էլ դեռ չկա, ի՞նչ է վիրուսը, ի՞նչ ձև ու չափեր ունի, կենդանի է, թե՞ անկենդան ու նման հարցեր է բացատրում, բայց ավելի մանր մակարդակով լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ ա ասում. օրինակ, որ մարդու գենոմի 8%-ը վիրուսային ծագում ունի ու նման բաներ (ես էսպիսի բաներ չգիտեմ, մենք նորմալ միկրոբիոլոգիա էլ չենք անցել)  :Jpit:  Արի, կդառնանք համակուրսեցի, դասախոսին կթրոլենք  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (04.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դրա համար էլ ես էդ գրականության կուրսերից վախենում եմ  Փաստորեն, ռոքում բացի վիդեոները նայելուց, պետք է երաժշտություն լսել ու խորհուրդ է տրվում գիրքը կարդալ: Ինձ թվումա, թեթև կլինի էլի, մնումա բոլորն իրար չխառնեմ:


Դե երգ լսելն էդքան ժամանակատար չի, ինչքան գիրք կարդալը: Համենայնդեպս, ես տենց եմ պատկերացնում  :Jpit:  Իսկ դասագիրք համարյա սաղ դասընթացներն էլ խորհուրդ են տալիս, բայց առաջարկում են նաև առանց դրա յոլա գնալ:

----------


## Freeman

> Ռուբ, ընդհանուր մակարդակով նոր բան իմ համար էլ դեռ չկա, ի՞նչ է վիրուսը, ի՞նչ ձև ու չափեր ունի, կենդանի է, թե՞ անկենդան ու նման հարցեր է բացատրում, բայց ավելի մանր մակարդակով լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ ա ասում. օրինակ, որ մարդու գենոմի 8%-ը վիրուսային ծագում ունի ու նման բաներ (ես էսպիսի բաներ չգիտեմ, մենք նորմալ միկրոբիոլոգիա էլ չենք անցել)  Արի, կդառնանք համակուրսեցի, դասախոսին կթրոլենք


Տոկոսով չէ, բայց գիտեի որ վիրուսային ծագման էլ ունենք: Հիմա ես ավելի շատ անգլերենի համար գրանցվեցի էդ կուրսին, գիշերը կբզբեմ, իրանց դասավանդման ձևին ընդհանրապես ծանոթ չեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռոքի կուրսն անցնողներ կա՞ն: Նենց հաճելի, թեթև կուրս ա: Ամենահավես պահը երգերը լսելն ա: Էս էլ որպես օրինակ նախառոքընռոլյան երաժշտության:

----------

CactuSoul (10.09.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

Հիմա *What a Plant Knows* կուրսն եմ անցնում: Էս ի՜նչ հավես կուրս ա , ժող: Դասախոսը Թել Ավիվի համալասարանից խարիզմատիկ դեմք ա: Կուրսն էլ էնքան թեթև ու հետաքրքիր ա կազմակերպել, որ անհամբեր հաջորդ լեկցիաներին եմ սպասում:
Մի երկու կուրսի էլ եմ գրանցվել, բայց չեմ հասցնում դրանց անդրադառնամ, չնայած էլի հետաքրքիր են երևում:

----------

Դատարկություն (01.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա *What a Plant Knows* կուրսն եմ անցնում: Էս ի՜նչ հավես կուրս ա , ժող: Դասախոսը Թել Ավիվի համալասարանից խարիզմատիկ դեմք ա: Կուրսն էլ էնքան թեթև ու հետաքրքիր ա կազմակերպել, որ անհամբեր հաջորդ լեկցիաներին եմ սպասում:
> Մի երկու կուրսի էլ եմ գրանցվել, բայց չեմ հասցնում դրանց անդրադառնամ, չնայած էլի հետաքրքիր են երևում:


Վախ, հավես ա թվում:  :Smile:  watchlist մտցնեմ հեսա, որտև հիմա չեմ հասցնի
History of Rock, Part 1-ն էլ պրծա 100%-անոց արդյունքով: Շատ կայֆ կուրս էր, երաժշտասերներին հաստատ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հետևել: Էնքան բան ես տենց հասկանում ռոքի մասին, որ մինչև էդ մտքիդ ծերով էլ չէր անցել:

Հիմա Part 2-ն ա սկսվել: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ ա 90-ականներին հասնելու:

----------


## anahit96

Գրանցվեցի Constitutional Law-ում:Հունվարից սկսում եմ,,,արդեն հետաքրքրելա

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես էլ գրանցվեցի ու անհամբեր սպասում եմ դեկտեմբերի 2-ին  :Love:

----------

Ruby Rue (01.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էս դասընթացին գրվեցի: Թե հավես ունեք, միացեք: Թե չէ ինձ շատ են հարցեր տալիս academic writing-ի մասին, ինչը ոտի վրա պատասխանելով չի լինի: Այ սենց մի կուրս ա պետք անցնել:

----------


## ivy

Վաղուց կուրսերի չէի մասնակցել. նոր նայում էի, տեսա, որ վերջում "Certificate" ստանալը փողով է դարձել, էս էլ կոմեսրցիոն սարքեցին: Բայց դե կուրսերին մասնակցելը դեռ ձրի է:
Մի կուրսի համար գրանցվեցի՝ "Constitutional Struggles in the Muslim World": 
Թեև ժամանակի հարցը լուրջ է, բայց ուզում եմ հասցնել, հետաքրքիր կլինի նյութերը կարդալը, քննարկումներին մասնակցելը:

----------


## anhush

> Վաղուց կուրսերի չէի մասնակցել. նոր նայում էի, տեսա, որ վերջում "Certificate" ստանալը փողով է դարձել, էս էլ կոմեսրցիոն սարքեցին: Բայց դե կուրսերին մասնակցելը դեռ ձրի է:
> Մի կուրսի համար գրանցվեցի՝ "Constitutional Struggles in the Muslim World": 
> Թեև ժամանակի հարցը լուրջ է, բայց ուզում եմ հասցնել, հետաքրքիր կլինի նյութերը կարդալը, քննարկումներին մասնակցելը:


ես էլ եմ դեռ օգտվում coursera-ից, զուտ տեխնիկական առարկաների մասով, բայց տեսականին էս վերջերս շատ է քչացել, իսկ կուրեսրի որակը բավականին բարձր է: 
Digital Signal Processing
by Paolo Prandoni, Martin Vetterli
գժական լավ դասախոսներ են ու հիանալի պարտրաստած կուրս է:

բայց շատ օգտակար ու լավ կուրսեր են սկսել գոյանալ http://www.lynda.com/ -ում:
Սա վճարովի է ամսական 25 դոլար ու շատ լավ կազմակերպած է ամեն ինչ: լեկցիաներ հինականում շատ ինֆորմատիվ են, տեխնիկական միջոցները արտակարգ:


հենց հիմա լսում եմ

----------

ivy (09.11.2015)

----------


## շշուկ

Ժողովուրդ, կուրսերայի տիպի ի"նչ օնլայն հարթակներ գիտեք, որ օգտվել եք ու հավանել, կիսվեք , խնդրում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ, կուրսերայի տիպի ի"նչ օնլայն հարթակներ գիտեք, որ օգտվել եք ու հավանել, կիսվեք , խնդրում եմ:


Ես Codecademy֊ից եմ օգտվում, բայց սա վիդեոներով չի ու մենակ ծրագրավորման մասին ա։ 
Մեկ էլ Lynda֊ն կա, բայց դա էնքան էլ ձրի չի։
Հետո տարբեր համալսարաններ իրենց սեփական անվճար օնլայն կուրսերն ունեն։ Կարելի ա MOOC գուգլել ու լիքը բան գտնել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Linda-ի վիդեոները ինտերնետում «անվճար» կարելի ա ճարել ։)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Linda-ի վիդեոները ինտերնետում «անվճար» կարելի ա ճարել ։)


Դե դրա համար եմ ասում՝ էնքան էլ։ Մի ուրիշ տարբերակ էլ ըքաունթ ճարելն ա։ Ասենք, ես մի հոգու գիտեմ, որին իրա համալսարանը մի հինգ տարի առաջ տվել ա ըքաունթ, ու իրա սաղ շրջապատն օգտվում ա։

----------


## Progart

www.edx.orgն եմ հաւանում։

----------

Freeman (26.01.2019), Նիկեա (26.01.2019)

----------

